# Hurricane Lake..... anyone been lately?



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone had been to hurricane or bear lake lately figured its about time for spawn. :help:Thought bout taking the younguns camping


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

We took the kayaks to Bear lake a couple of weeks ago and I got 1 @10" bass on a rattlin rap, wind was howling so I am not sure if it was my inability to stay in one place or they just weren't biting.

P_


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

yea its no fun on the lakes even with trolling motor when the wind is kicking...:surrender:


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I am hoping to get up there maybe this coming weekend. Spawn should be in full swing right now like it is at most of the local lakes and ponds.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Me and my wife are gonna try to go camping sometime next week. Looking to do some fishing. Havent been fresh water fishing in a long time....any tips for hurricane??


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

For bass, baits that work are ones that look like minnows with plenty of silver, or live minnows. Crickets and worms work well for the bluegill and perch.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

A buddy and I went out there last weekend. We caught lots of little ones and 4 keepers. The bite was pretty slow. The fish had moved off their beds with the cold front. With the warmer weather this weekend combined with the full moon they will probably be going back to the beds in full force.


----------



## JRiffe (Mar 10, 2010)

I went there on the 19th Mar...seems the males are on the flats, I hooked several with a cotton candy lizard (weightless) around the isolated grass beds :thumbup:


----------

